# Venture Newport 23'



## ShockValue (May 27, 2008)

I've always turned my nose up and McGreggors, always liking the more "salty" looking and heavier displacement type vessels. One day I plan on owning a blue water cruiser. 

However. I'm still a long ways off from owning that boat. So in the meantime I'm looking for something that will teach me to sail, allow me to sleep a night or 2 on a mooring buoy, and generally have a good time putting around the Puget Sound.

This Venture Newport 23' is available locally for a good price. 

Did some surfing around and didn't find a whole lot. What I did find were some accounts from happy owners.

Assuming the boat is in good condition, anyone have any thoughts on this one?


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

It's a fairly lightly built trailer sailer from the early 70's... could be fine on a nice day, but not particular the small boat I'd want to be out on in higher winds and larger seas.... The boat your looking at is old, so make sure the sails are in good enough condition so that you can actually control their shape. The of course there will be the usual costs of immediate upgrades and repairs to an older boat unless you've stumbled on a boat that's been maintained with an extreme level of love and commitment. Waves in the Sound don't get huge, but they can be short in frequency and very square. Honestly, there are other small boats that would be better for putzing around the sound that can be found for a very reasonable price. Something like a San Juan 21 or 24, etc...


----------



## ShockValue (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info and opinion puddin.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to take great pleasure in beating a buddies SJ23 with my heavily modified Venture 24 (not the same as the Newport/Venture) but I will tell you that the SJ is a much better boat. 

If I could use an analogy, if the San Juan was a BMW M3, the MacGreggor would be a VW Beetle. It gets the job done, but without much style or speed.

Compare the two in person and you will see the difference immediately. 

On another note, I am looking for another V224 as a project.


----------



## ShockValue (May 27, 2008)

Well I went to take a look at the boat today. I feel it's probably worth what he's asking, which means it would be a LOT of work to make it "nice". It felt structurally sound, but a very rusty keel, shot wiring, rails all taken off (he was going to re-finish, but decided to sell instead..).. 

$1000 for a 23 footer with trailer and motor peaked my interest, but it would probably be another $1000 before I'd actually want to put it in the water.


----------



## REBER39 (Apr 10, 2012)

ShockValue said:


> Well I went to take a look at the boat today. I feel it's probably worth what he's asking, which means it would be a LOT of work to make it "nice". It felt structurally sound, but a very rusty keel, shot wiring, rails all taken off (he was going to re-finish, but decided to sell instead..)..
> 
> $1000 for a 23 footer with trailer and motor peaked my interest, but it would probably be another $1000 before I'd actually want to put it in the water.


I have Just bought a Venture newport 23,,I have been sailing on a Siren 17 and a Mcgregor 26m,,,,The NewPort we will be using on smaller lakes,,for camping the Siren was to small for our family 3 people,,Does anyone elese have any comments or suggestions on the newports?


----------

